# Woodworking club starting in Akron Canton Ohio



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

.


----------



## JoeGeorgia (Sep 1, 2015)

So, is there a community shop in or near Akron Ohio?


----------



## DrDrewInOhio (Mar 9, 2016)

Just got a message from these guys TODAY:

http://soulcraftwoodshop.com/woodshop/


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

I had this idea years ago and things just did not work out. I am thinking of trying this year. I have a location we can meet in North Canton what do you think?


----------



## KrystalS (May 24, 2017)

Did anything ever get started in Canton?


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I think this is a great idea. it would be nice to be able to get together and share ideas with other local wood worker's


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

I would like to start this fall. Any ideas how we can get the word out?


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a location for meeting in North Canton !!!!


----------



## DonnBialik (Apr 10, 2010)

I now live in Bath Township and would love to get in on this. I used to be a professional furniture maker.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Haven't found a good way to get the word out and find people. Any ideas?


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

see if places like Hartville hardware, wood craft, Kiem lumber etc. have bulletin boards that you could pot the info with contact information and see what happens.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Jan 13, 2018)

I would be interested also. Has this gotten off the ground yet?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I belong to three different local clubs. One turners, one for woodworking in general and one that has a shop to use. The shop has a meeting room where the other two clubs meet. There is about 60 in the turners club, 60 in the woodworkers club and over three hundred in the club that runs the shop. All members found out by word of mouth. We have a great group of people and don't want to advertise 300+ is plenty. The shops largest crowd for working is about 20 at anytime. People tend to have the day and time they want to come and generally don't deviate from their schedule. A lunch is usually served cost is 5.00 and includes a drink. The food is prepared by the volunteer host on that day.


----------



## Iluvgrits (Jan 25, 2018)

I also would be interested. I just joined the forum today. I will work on my profile and supply the proper information so I can be contacted. I live in Cuyahoga Falls and I look forward meeting other people in the area that have a love and passion for woodworking.


----------



## Iluvgrits (Jan 25, 2018)

I also would be interested. I just joined the forum today. I will work on my profile and supply the proper information so I can be contacted. I live in Cuyahoga Falls and I look forward meeting other people in the area that have a love and passion for woodworking.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

We are still look for a good location to meet. We are talking to people at Hartville Hardware as a posable meeting location. Will update soon


----------



## RevMarx (May 17, 2018)

I too have been looking for groups in the Canton area. I am a turner and woodworker. I am interested in sharing information and resources, but mostly I am looking to make new friends with interest in this field.


----------



## ChadParrott (Sep 12, 2019)

I realize this post is rather old but someone might stumble upon it like I did. I am an hour south of Canton but I would recommend reach out to local high school shop teachers. I personally would love to make more community connections and resources. I teach woodworking in southern Tuscarawas county. If anyone in local and would like to share info please contact me.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Well after many years of planing and precipitation, I Happy to announce a new woodworking club in the Akron Canton area. We are calling it Woodworks with Heart. To find out more go to our Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/groups/397368484548188/

Hope to have our 1st meet in December!

Join our Facebook page to get location and times


----------



## Sawdustguy (Jan 13, 2018)

I am still interested but am not on Facebook any longer. Why post the info here so those interested get notified with out having FBook involved at all.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Don't live in Ohio, but the Rapid City Woodworkers Association has their meetings at a local church, in their fellowship hall. They also use the shop at the local Boys Club. Just a idea of places to consider.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

I will post meeting dates here but day to day stuff will be on our Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/368517857349317/posts/455580745309694?sfns=mo


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Just keep putting it out there. Clubs are in Ohio, but they tend to come and go. Generally running them falls to the older retired guys, and unfortunately that is also where mortality rates pick up. Once a driving force dies, the club may cease to exist, pretty much simple as that.

Is this still going?

Or this one

Even if a place has something different, than what you imagine, it's still a meeting place, or group of people you don't have to hunt down. Convert them to your flavor.

Simple Google search for Woodworking Clubs in Ohio.

Fine tune it with local zip codes, instead of Ohio.

Once you start getting enough interest to set a meet, DO IT.

I'd suggest for the first meet to just do a shop tour thing. If you have a shop your proud of, and space to seat some folks, make it a carry a dish meet. Hosts grills burgers, and dogs thing. Build from that. Have members with experience in something do a presentation either display, or speak, and show.

If there is a woodworking store? Put up signs if they allow, usually it's a win win. You get a place to put up signs, they get increased traffic from folks who may not have known about them.

It just keeps leapfrogging.



> I will post meeting dates here but day to day stuff will be on our Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/368517857349317/posts/455580745309694?sfns=mo
> 
> - gpastor


Just a heads up about that. I don't feel alone in saying I wouldn't be caught dead on facebook, twit, or any of those "social media" places. If you do it, build a website.

Woodworkers of Central Ohio

WOW

Bunch of lathe turners in CInci.

Make a simple basic website. Dues of just 10 to 20 bux a year will cover basic costs. The Biatch is time, someone needs to spend a little of it.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/397368484548188/


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

One of my woodworking club turns 25 next year and still going strong it has 67 members. The other woodworking club I belong to has a shop and it has 340 members. The club with a shop raised their dues from $50 to $100 dollars because lunch & wood income dropped and they need around $30,000 a year. They only expenses a member has is wood and finish all other items are provided.


----------



## ruthpitts (Aug 20, 2019)

Interesting. Great ideas!


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/397368484548188/permalink/406537710297932/


----------



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

> One of my woodworking club turns 25 next year and still going strong it has 67 members. The other woodworking club I belong to has a shop and it has 340 members. The club with a shop raised their dues from $50 to $100 dollars because lunch & wood income dropped and they need around $30,000 a year. They only expenses a member has is wood and finish all other items are provided.


Woodmaster1,

could I get some more info about the clubs you're referring to? I live in Copley and am interested in joining a woodworking group not only to learn more about woodworking, but also to get out of the house once in a while.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Zvonko are you still interested 
.


----------



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

> Zvonko are you still interested
> - gpastor


Definitely!


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Long story short we did want just a Woodworkers club with no purpose so we started a nonprofit make toys.
It's called Woodworkers with Heart 
I this is our Facebook page
https://m.facebook.com/woodworkeswithheart/?ref=bookmarks&mt_nav=0&paipv=1

We meet on Thursday and Friday 9:00 12:00

You are welcome to join us 
Our shop location is
66 Hanna Parkway 
Akron Ohio 44319


----------



## jefrench (Feb 6, 2021)

> .
> 
> - gpastor


I live just below N. Canton and would like to be involved in a group. Is this a serious posibility?
gpastor= pastor?


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

You are welcome to join us any time


----------

